# Any sheephead in bayou chico?



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

Just wondering if the barrancas bridge over bayou chico would be a good place to catch sheepshead. I fish from a yak and am limited to how far i go. Thanks for any info.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm never caught one there but I know they're in there. Thinking about going there and trying for them myself. I've seen a few cruising by a few locations over the before.


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Used to live way in the back of the bayou and have actually caught one or two throwing a net for bait. Never caught them on hook back there, just specks and reds. Ive heard of a few hanging out at the mouth of chico, but thats been hear-say


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have seen a few in chico while diving at Runyans. Not many because of pollution. I think it would be a waste of time.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Fishing in Bayou Chico...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Only one way ti find out!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the time of year when they are normally in Bayou Chico, before they move out to spawn. You should be able to catch them around any of the bridges in the upper bays right now. I haven't tried in Chico yet this year but we caught and ate several the past couple of years (Only side effect was my hair fell out ). I believe when they dredged in here a few years ago it helped substantially with the pollution problem. Not saying it is Key West water but better than 15 years ago for sure. Good luck and hope you find some


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes it was over 15 years since I have dove there.


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. If I catch any I will post pics,


----------



## flyfisherman2 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Sheephead in Bayou Chico*

They are there.
They don't take bait well. 
But they can be caught.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Saw one of the biggest ones I've ever seen my life biting barnacles on the PYC pilings last spring. I'm sure there are a few in there.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've hand fed them oysters while cleaning boat bottoms in bahia mar. Big ones. Plenty of sheepshead in Chico. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> I believe when they dredged in here a few years ago it helped substantially with the pollution problem. Not saying it is Key West water but better than 15 years ago for sure. Good luck and hope you find some



They transferred the pollution from bio Chico into our water table by filling in the ponds at Clarke sand pit with that crap..... I wonder who,s pockets got lined with that brilliant decision??? Our next superfund site for our children and grandchildren.....


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------

